# Peptide Supply???



## Hench (Aug 24, 2011)

First off, I know it's bad form to post about non-board sponsors. However none of the sponsors carry the product I need, where as these guys do. 

So, with that being said, anybody have feedback on peptidesupply.com? 

Reps for helpful posts.


----------



## GMO (Aug 24, 2011)

Hench said:


> First off, I know it's bad form to post about non-board sponsors. However none of the sponsors carry the product I need, where as these guys do.
> 
> So, with that being said, anybody have feedback on peptidesupply.com?
> 
> Reps for helpful posts.


 

Never heard of them, but they sure are pricey.  What is it that they have that our sponsors don't?


----------



## Hench (Aug 24, 2011)

GMO said:


> Never heard of them, but they sure are pricey.  What is it that they have that our sponsors don't?



lol Acetic Acid, I know you told me to make it, but I looked on a medical supply site and the variety of filters pickled my head. I'm defo looking to take the easy way out on this one.


----------



## CG (Aug 24, 2011)

Hench said:


> lol Acetic Acid, I know you told me to make it, but I looked on a medical supply site and the variety of filters pickled my head. I'm defo looking to take the easy way out on this one.



just my .02 brother....

make it yourself. 

are you 100% sure its the right percentage etc? you can make it SO cheap. ues a .22  (some sites list it as .20) filter. bang.


----------



## el bruto (Aug 26, 2011)

Yeah bro. Either make it yourself or go to the science co. Do you need it for igf?   If so you can just use bac water and save yourself the hassle.


Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Boxerjl2 (Aug 27, 2011)

I tried googling it but no results. What r u using it for? Just curious


----------



## Boxerjl2 (Aug 27, 2011)

el bruto said:


> Yeah bro. Either make it yourself or go to the science co. Do you need it for igf?   If so you can just use bac water and save yourself the hassle.
> 
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk



Oh sorry just read this and always see BW or AA for mixing so I got it now


----------

